# Orange sap in attic...what is it?



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

It's from the rafters, which is made from pine which contains sap...nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## sinistersix (Mar 26, 2013)

K, wasnt sure if it was clear mold or something. I found that and white eggs that I assume are gecko eggs in my attic today. That was fun.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like pine pitch to me.
Please tell me someone did not use a piece of pressure treated as a rafter.
Any nail that touch that piece of wood needed to be ACQ approved, if not it's going to just rust off shortly.


----------



## sinistersix (Mar 26, 2013)

Well not sure, the house was built in 1996 and we have owned it for 2 years now. That is the only peice in the attic that has that though


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

sinistersix said:


> K, wasnt sure if it was clear mold or something. I found that and white eggs that I assume are gecko eggs in my attic today. That was fun.


Gecko eggs? Where do you live? (should add that info to your account too)


----------



## sinistersix (Mar 26, 2013)

Dave Sal said:


> Gecko eggs? Where do you live? (should add that info to your account too)


Austin Texas, little white round eggs the size of marbles


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please take the time to add your location to your profile or people are going to be asking over and over.
Go to Quick links to edit.


----------



## sinistersix (Mar 26, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Please take the time to add your location to your profile or people are going to be asking over and over.
> Go to Quick links to edit.


Done :thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Looks like pine pitch to me.
> Please tell me someone did not use a piece of pressure treated as a rafter.
> Any nail that touch that piece of wood needed to be ACQ approved, if not it's going to just rust off shortly.


Didn't you know how structural that PT is....:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No ridge vent?
I would think in your area that would be a must.


----------



## sinistersix (Mar 26, 2013)

joecaption said:


> No ridge vent?
> I would think in your area that would be a must.


Not sure of a ridge vent, there is a massive gable vent right there in the pic


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

sinistersix said:


> Not sure of a ridge vent, there is a massive gable vent right there in the pic


Depending on the roof layout, ridge venting is idea as it tends to keep the sheathing and attic temps more uniformly balanced when coupled with a proper size soffit vent.


----------



## giterrdone (Nov 30, 2015)

My wife was up in our attic, cleaning out some old junk and came across that same orange gunk. She is kind of a hypochondriac and was convince it was mold. So I appeased her and hired a house inspector...It was totally a told you so moment


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is pine pitch---(pine tar)---every now and then a board will have a 'pitch pocket'
just solid pitch---when stuck into a hot attic, the pitch melts and runs out---

Tell your wife that in 10,000 years,the pitch will be 'amber' and if she is still around, can make jewelry from it.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I've got the same sap in mine. One of my first questions here was asking the same thing. 












giterrdone said:


> She is kind of a hypochondriac


I know exactly how you feel. My girlfriend is the same way on a much more elevated level. :wink2:


----------

